# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  ТВ & PS

## Микола

Доброго всем время препровождения. Пытаюсь подключить тв к РС через стандартное AV гнездо, но не через SV гнездо на видео карте, а через гнездо для подключения монитора. чтобы можно было использовать тв как монитор на все 100. SV гнездо конечно тоже подходит только если надо в биосе поковырятся не катит, сигнал идет только при загруженной операционке.Перелистал кучу страниц нашел только как подключить монитор к тв или видаку а вот обратно не могу найти! подскажите хотябы простейший переходник(схему) желательно из личного опыта. Паять и читать схемы умею т.ч собрать при наличии схемы будет не трудно.:(

----------


## Cheechako

> ...подключить тв к РС через стандартное AV гнездо...чтобы можно было использовать тв как монитор на все 100...


Через композитный или S-video вход ТВ пользоваться на "все 100" не получится, качество не позволит (некоторое обоснование).
Найти можно много, например,
http://www.belti.ru/~electron/audio-...ems/vga-tv.htm
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/c...v/circuit.html
http://www.nexusuk.org/projects/vga2scart/circuit; что-то было на http://www.thg.ru/ (непосредственно сейчас с сайтом какие-то проблемы).
Готовые изделия: http://www.ixbt.com/monitor/guillemo...rdeluxe2.shtml
В принципе, можно "впаяться" непосредственно в блок цветности, однако склонен полагать, что такими делами лет двадцать как никто не занимался :rolleyes:.
P.S. Обычно мне удавалось заставить работать выход S-video и до загрузки системы: везёт, наверное :blush:

----------

